# new girl from 'down-under'



## sally60 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi actually not completely new to the site - but been away for a while...

ttc 3 years this December. diagnosed male factor infertility. investigations to establish if we are suitable for ICSI proved negative. dh and I considering the next step - either donor sperm, adoption or remaining childless (or rather remaining very active godparents!)

I am also considering whether to donate eggs while we make the decision of what to do next - 

anyway just wanted to say I think this site is wonderful - a real life line and seems populated by a bunch of very brave women!

Finally if anyone out there is in Sydney, Australia I'd be delighted to hear from them. we moved here a couple of months ago but obviously I am still using ff.


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Lucy10,

I just wanted to say a big welcome back to FF!

I am so sorry that you have been having a difficult time, you certainly have a lot to think about. I'm not in Australia im afraid, but wanted to say hello anyway.  There are so many people here who can offer you their stories, it might make the next stages a little bit less daunting. We are all here for you.

Wishing you both the very best of luck.



love Kty xxxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Lucy10

Welcome to ff hun sending you a big   We are the same as you dh was told he had no sperm and we decided we want to use donor sperm i wish you so much luck hun and i hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Lucy,

Just wanted to wish you all the best in whatever you decide to do. Why are some things in life never easy?!!

Good luck,

Andrea xxx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Hun
Just wanted to welcome you back to FF
Wiashing you loads of luck
Chick


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Lucy,

Welcome back. Sorry you've had a difficult time. You are right about ff being a lifeline!
I'm in Sydney as well and have been unable to find anything similar.

Wish you heaps of luck,

Suzy


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Lucy!

I'm from Burnie, Tasmania! Been here a little over a year, and moved from Wollongong (1hr south of Sydney). Had treatment through IVF South in Kogarah a couple of years ago - good clinic!! I'm currently in my 2ww of 1st ivf/icsi treatment....... blood test tommorrow!

Egg donation is a very generous thing! I'm considering doing it myself after I have my child/ren eventually..... there's no egg sharing here as the ethics board won't approve it apparently..... which is a shame!!

All the best in your decision making! DH and I considered adoption aswell, but the government in Tasmania won't even allow you to APPLY or get assessed for adoption when you're undergoing fertility treatment......

I've started a thread in the meeting places section, to try and find out how many of us are from Australia! 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,19429.0.html
It'd be great to get a bunch of us together on one thread!

Take care!

~Natt~


----------



## Thisbe (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Lucy10

I'm in Melbourne, which is still a long way away from Sydney, but closer than the UK I guess!
After having looked around this site for a few months now, it seems like there are some differences between treatment here and in the UK. I had never heard of egg sharing until I came on this site, for example. The NHS system also seems very frustrating.
Best of luck with whatever you decide to do.
Thisbe


----------



## kykaree (Dec 5, 2004)

Welcome back, I am new as well, I am upside down or down side up, I am from Launceston Tasmania but living in Manchester! Confusing!  

Love and hugs!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Lucy

Welcome back to Fertility friends

Wishing you lots of luck along your journey, whichever route you take

   

Best wishes

Emilyxx


----------



## sally60 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your welcome.

nice to hear from people who are dealing with some of the same issues in relation to using donor gametes.

great to hear that there are a couple of others on the site from Australia - I will try and join the Australia thread

best wishes to you all

Lucy


----------

